# عـالـى طـــــا قــــــة اسوان



## المتخصص الشفرة (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من اعضاء الموقع ان يكتبوا كل مايعرفوا عن المعهد العالى للطاقة باسوان
علشان هو جالى فى التنسيق ومش عارف عنى اى حاجة ارجو المساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 أغسطس 2006)

المعهد العالى للطاقة بأسوان

أولاً: النشأة 

أنشئ بالقرار الوزارى رقم 796 لسنة 1989م.

ثانياً: الدرجات العلمية 

يمنح المعهد الدرجات العلمية الآتية:

* درجة البكالوريوس فى الهندسة.

ثالثاً: مدة الدراسة

خمس سنوات لنيل درجة البكالوريوس فى الهندسة. 

رابعاً: لغة الدراسة 

اللغة الإنجليزية.

خامساً: الأقسام 

شعبة الشبكات "قوى كهربية"
شعبة المحطات "قوى ميكانيكية"

(ملاحظة التلفونات التالية تحتاج مفتاح مصر ومفتاح أسوان قبلها)
تليفون : 481234
فاكس : 481234

هذه المعلومات مبدئيا ولقد راسلت لك شخص من العاملين في ذلك المعهد وأنتظر رده بمعلومات أكثر

تحياتي


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااا جدا يا محمد على المعلومات القيمة دة


----------



## محمد عادل خضر (22 أغسطس 2010)

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *ارحب بالزملاء الجدد والقدامى فى معهد الطاقة باسوان  * * اخوكم محمد رعادل خض
*​


----------

